# moving to CO



## dean20 (Jan 16, 2007)

My wife and I are moving from Indiana to Colorado around the beginning of June:thumbsup: . She will be a floating pharmacist around Denver and occasionally Colorado Springs and at this point I will be job hunting/riding.

Where is the best place to live and ride around Denver? We are thinking South/SW Denver or maybe even Castle Rock but we really have no idea what to expect anywhere.

We both ride mountain and road, of course our mountain biking here in Indiana is a little different than what we'll have out there. I'd like to hear what the local cycling community thinks. We're looking for the ideal/dream location to walk out the door and have nice riding available. Road riding is preferred we'll drive to the trailheads. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

If you want both great road and MTB riding out your door I'd recommend something near either the Deer Creek Canyon or Waterton Canyon mtb trail heads - then you could ride either bike straight from your house. DCC is one of the preferred road riding areas on the entire front range (imo). The DCC mtb trails are not too shabby either. Waterton mtb once on the Colorado trail is some of my favorite mtb riding on the front range. DCC is only a couple miles and easily accessible with a road bike if you live near Waterton. This area is SW Littleton. I live in Lone Tree: DCC is ride accessible from my house (14 miles) but I need a 25 minute car ride for good mtb.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Evergreen & Indiana Riding*

I live in Evergreen and have great access to road (good roads without much traffic) and mountain biking, and pretty good access to Denver (though less so to Colorado Springs).

I used to live in Bloomington, IN and found the road biking terrific there - if you happen to be from there you will find 1) better roads here, though not as good as WI (cyclist heaven), longer climbs here, but steeper climbs there (Mt. Tabor and Boltinghouse Rd. have no immediate CO equivalents).

You might pick up a copy of Road Biking Colorado's Front Range (http://www.amazon.com/Road-Biking-C...ef=sr_1_1/105-2392289-2875667?ie=UTF8&s=books) for a great compilation of some of the better routes.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

ProudDaddy said:


> If you want both great road and MTB riding out your door I'd recommend something near either the Deer Creek Canyon or Waterton Canyon mtb trail heads - then you could ride either bike straight from your house. DCC is one of the preferred road riding areas on the entire front range (imo). The DCC mtb trails are not too shabby either. Waterton mtb once on the Colorado trail is some of my favorite mtb riding on the front range. DCC is only a couple miles and easily accessible with a road bike if you live near Waterton. This area is SW Littleton. I live in Lone Tree: DCC is ride accessible from my house (14 miles) but I need a 25 minute car ride for good mtb.



My wife and I also ride mtb at Waterton Canyon, and love it. We havent had our road bikes out there yet...but will.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

*Golden*

Hey there

I live in, and am partial to, Golden:

- live in the south mesa so easy access to trails for running and easy mtn biking (even good for night rides)
- good road rides (lookout mountain loop is an hour door to door, easy access to the c470 trail and the southern rides, easy roads to ride to boulder, and of course there is golden to the top of Mt Evans if you like long hills)
- close mtn bike trails - apex, chimney gulch, white ranch, green mountain, mt falcon, mathewwinters to name a few
- easy driving access - 25 mins to boulder or downtown, easy to SW denver, and right at I-70 for access to the mtn's

hope that helps


----------



## dean20 (Jan 16, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the replies. I had a similar post on mtbr and I have read/heard a lot of positive things about Golden so I think that is what I am most excited about for the moment. We are planning on flying out sometime in May to look for a place to stay so we'll probably start in Golden. 

Can one commute through the streets of Golden by bike, are there good bike paths/lanes? How about from Golden to other nearby suburbs of Denver by bike? Indianapolis is horrible for commuting by bike and I am most excited potentially riding to work everday without too much hassle. Is there any flat road bike/ mtn bike riding in the area. My wife isn't as big on the hills as I am. Thanks again


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dean20 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I had a similar post on mtbr and I have read/heard a lot of positive things about Golden so I think that is what I am most excited about for the moment. We are planning on flying out sometime in May to look for a place to stay so we'll probably start in Golden.
> 
> Can one commute through the streets of Golden by bike, are there good bike paths/lanes? How about from Golden to other nearby suburbs of Denver by bike? Indianapolis is horrible for commuting by bike and I am most excited potentially riding to work everday without too much hassle. Is there any flat road bike/ mtn bike riding in the area. My wife isn't as big on the hills as I am. Thanks again


Where are you gonna work? If she has to drive to CO Spgs from Golden she ain't gonna like it. It's a long ways. I'd look closer to the Spgs if you're gonna have to go there regularly. Maybe Castle Rock, Highlands Ranch or the Springs itself.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

*more Golden*

I agree with BJII regarding the commute to the springs from Golden. If your wife is doing a lot of time in the springs its a little far for a commute. If its only occasional you may be ok. I would spend a little time on mapquest to get a better idea of commute times before making a final choice. Note though that c470 eastbound is pretty backed up in the mornings (after 7am or so).

With regards flat routes in Golden:
- there are bike lanes in golden itself and riding around town is easy (its a small town). 
- there are a couple of long bike paths within easy access that are flat (cleer creek going east and c470 trail going south.) As long as you head east or north/south its pretty flat
- nothing really flat that I am aware of in the area for mountain biking though. You can drive to the top of white ranch - some easier stuff up there and you avoid the initial big slog.

hope that helps


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bike Pipeline to Confluence Park*

One of the great things about bicycle commuting from Golden is that terrific route from downtown Golden to Confluence Park in downtown Denver. A map of the route can be found here: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=659583. The route basically runs 32nd St (by Coors), to Simms to 26th to Perry to 23rd to Confluence Park (by REI).

From Confluence Park you can take either the Platte River trail or the Cherry Creek trail and get almost anywhere in metro Denver. The route is 12 miles (one way) and a gentle incline with modest traffic.

Absolutely great commuter route.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Colorado Springs.I have 100's of miles of Singletrak right out my front door (no need for Thule).Lots of Road options too. Great Beer and not too many people and cars.


----------



## lread (Apr 23, 2002)

*Colorado Springs if*

If you like right wing Christian fundamentalists. I lived there in the mid to late 90's. I dont know if it's changed much since.

The Denver area is pretty expensive to live in - cost of housing is pretty high. Highlands Ranch or Castle Rock would be good choices for being able to commute between Denver and CS.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have never been attacked by "right wing Christian fundamentalists" on or off the Fantastic singletrack here. What do they do to you? Now you got me worried.That is a good reason to not move here. I dont like to share the trails anyway!!!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Can't miss*

I live in Denver and I used to live in the Springs. The nice thing about both areas is that with a few exceptions you can't go wrong for riding options no matter where you live. I ride right from my front door in the city to Golden and do Lookout Mountain or I can go the other direction and find myself at Chatfield Res.,Cherry Creek Res. or at Confluence Park for coffee at REI. With a short drive I can do Passes featured in the Coors Classic and that rival the major tours of Europe. 
I think you have to first decide if you want the 'burbs or city life. The south burbs of Denver are a little homogenous for my tastes. I like living in the City and all it has to offer. The Springs is a little bland and depending on your expectations you may tire of it quickly. I did. But riding at Garden of the Gods is an experience that shouldn't be missed. Avoid the weekends if you can. Lots of folks from out of state not paying attention to bikes. The best quote about the Springs was in the Wall Street Journal a few years back. They said it is like living in a loaf of Wonderbread, white, not much to it and bland. I think that says in all.
Real estate anywhere on the Front Range is expensive, but it's a buyer's market now. Good luck with the move. I don't think you'll ever regret it.


----------

